

Some Thoughts on Word of Mouth - ecommercematt
http://blog.jabbik.com/2008/06/different-mouths-different-wor.html

======
timcederman
Word of mouth totally works, but people are so impatient for their product or
service to "go viral", they discount its long-term effects.

